# Roadside weighing abroad



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've posted tthis on behalf of Stephen Buckley of Dick Lane Motorhomes.

"May I ask if any member has actually had their motorhome stopped and weighed whilst travelling in France, Spain, Italy or Portugal ?
Please respond only if you have experienced it personally.

I would like to know why you were stopped in the first place and the outcome, obviously especially if you were found to be
overweight.

Thank you"

I spend more time abroad than most on the forum.

I have never been stopped for weighing, never seen any other motorhomes stopped and have never met anybody who has.

I've had the vehicle documents and motorhome checked a few times but never weighed.

I've been checked at borders going into other countries from the EU but
never weighed. 

I've seen many trucks being weighed but never motorhomes.

Don


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

good question Don, I have added a poll to this thread to track it

I have done substantial travelling around France/Spain over last 7 months and never been stopped/weighed etc.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Weighing MH abroad*

Hi not been stopped abroad except at border crossings 
Never been searched but have seen others being searched & avoided that lane where possible.
They had guns between france & spain during the gulf war

Been syopped & weighed in THIS country.
They used a portable scale & tested each axle as wel as total weight.

Just before the Scottish border aas you leave the M6 they have a permenant weighbridge


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Been syopped & weighed in THIS country.


Hiya PamandPete
hmmm whereabouts was this exactly, and were you ok for payload etc


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Personally and Several friends 6 motorhomes and over 40 Trips In France and Belguim Never so far.

There is (or was they have changed the lanes and Islands) a testing point at the crossover pint of A5 and A38. Manned very irregularly I have seen it in operation twice in 20 years but I dont travel that way regularly, I would imagine its a few times a year on random Days

Quote from a haulier I know "I have seen many HGV's pulled there for testing, but no motorhomes, they tend to check for dodgy fuel (running on red) Plating and Tests Usual Paperwork and weight.

I know a livestock haulier who has been pulled there a couple of times, he told me the above.

George


----------



## ashbyspannerman (May 1, 2005)

I drove HGV's full time for twenty years, how many days does that add up to? i was stopped and weighed four or five times in those years, that doesn't add up to a lot! i also passed those same weighbridges when the police were having holidaymaker blitz's, they do happen, but not very often!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

I cant remember where I read it but motorvans were pulled over just before a rally or show venue. They found quite a few over weight. This iwas in the uk last year as far as i can remember.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89563 (May 28, 2005)

I herd the same story about m`homes stopped @ weighed I think it was before the show at Shepton Mallet.


----------



## Judy (May 22, 2005)

We too haved traveled all over Europe for many years and have never so far been stopped for weight or any paper check. No one has even taken the slightest bit of interest in our dog even when we wave her papers under their noses at borders.


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

We to travel round France normally easter 2-3 weeks and the summer 4-6 weeks been doing it for 9 years never been bothered by police or weighed.
Also It was definitely Shepton Mallet show last year, my neck of the woods, and for anyone wanting to know there is a permenat weighbridge at Puddletown just outside Dorchester. off the A35 and you used to be able to drive over it at any time day or night and it would give you a digital readout, might be useful if your heading my way.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I spend considerable time in France, anywhere from 3 to 6 months each year and I have done this since 1992 and I have never been stopped by the Police for any purpose whatsoever


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


We were pulled over in the Aquataine Pyrrenees area August last year. Traffic in front wqs directed across the carriageway into a a large supermarket carpark I presume for weighing. However they took one look inside the van and waved us on. I think we may have been mistaken for a goods vehicle. 


Motorhomer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've been stopped once at Dover docks on the way home. Very pleasant, quick look inside the van and waved on. I don't get the impression they were targetting us; we were just the umpteenth vehicle off that ferry.

Never stopped in Europe either, even coming out of Andorra when we could have been laden with booze etc .Mind it was snowing heavily, very foggy and bitterly cold so all the customs men were inside and no-one was being stopped.

G


----------

